# oleogel medium



## john551 (Oct 19, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if oleogel oil painting medium can be used with water mixable oil paints ?
I have recently moved to cobra water mixable paints ( although I do not use water to thin them ) but would like to continue to use the oleogel medium.
As its ok to mix water mixable oils with conventional oils I assume its ok ?
I have experimented and all seems ok but whenever I ask anyone I don't get a definitive answer. 
Can anyone advise ?
thanks
John


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

There's no reason why it shouldn't work.


----------

